# Noob to Nissans.



## WayFastWhitie (Mar 3, 2005)

Welcome. Im currently a honda guy. I drive a 88 Crx with a built b18c.. Anyways.

Ive had enough with FWD, blowing trannys, breaking axles, traction problems, handeling etc etc..

So i want to look into my next project.. I was thinking along the lines of a older (91ish..) 240sx, id like to get a convertable, but ill do it in anything. My plans for the car is high 11s, low 12s, on slicks. 

For the motor i would like to drop in a built sr20det motor.. with a custom turbo setup.

Im looking for reading material, about the cars, spec's, the different SR20 motors, And most importantly TUNING. I dont want to be running a FMU. What does nissan offer for Stand alone engine managment systems? And where can i do some intense reading.

TYI!


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

well to start, the verts are only 89, 93 and 94 years dude... i have a 93, it rocks.... oh and theres tonnes you can do to em... so dont worry about that, just worry about time and money :thumbup:


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

verts are heavier.....but if you dont care about weight go ahead! ^_^


----------



## DaCheat (Nov 4, 2004)

Loki said:


> verts are heavier.....but if you dont care about weight go ahead! ^_^


What would make the Convertibles heavier than normal coupes?
My asumption was convertible would be lighter because of less metal...?


----------



## 240sxs1377 (Jan 9, 2005)

Verts have to build up there frame beacuase they have no top so that requires more metal and makes it heaver. At first i thought verts where lighter then i looked at my friends camero and the doors alone weigh like a hundred pounds each.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

yeah verts do weight more... not to mention the top almost trades off for weight once you add the motor and stuff for removing it. verts are for looks, mind you with a RB25 or RB26 under the hood it wont amtter much.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> yeah verts do weight more... not to mention the top almost trades off for weight once you add the motor and stuff for removing it. verts are for looks, mind you with a RB25 or RB26 under the hood it wont amtter much.


an rb26 costs 10k, do you have 10k for an engine? nope. and the verts are ugly IMO without the s13 conversion.


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

DaCheat said:


> What would make the Convertibles heavier than normal coupes?
> My asumption was convertible would be lighter because of less metal...?


NO!!!...see and now you got told that your WRONG!...... Kardon.....where the hella have you been? where the hell are all the OT vets? wtf happend to OT!!!? :balls:


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> NO!!!...see and now you got told that your WRONG!...... Kardon.....where the hella have you been? where the hell are all the OT vets? wtf happend to OT!!!? :balls:


you gotta join OT


----------



## Loki (Jan 12, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> you gotta join OT


how the hell do i do that!


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

KaRdoN said:


> an rb26 costs 10k, do you have 10k for an engine? nope. and the verts are ugly IMO without the s13 conversion.


thats why im going with an RB25 engine and a silvia front clip.. i'm also planning a RHD swap...


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

Loki said:


> how the hell do i do that!


there should be a thing that says you have to join to view or something, click join, and it should work out.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

The_guy_in_grey said:


> well to start, the verts are only 89, 93 and 94 years dude... i have a 93, it rocks.... oh and theres tonnes you can do to em... so dont worry about that, just worry about time and money :thumbup:


Verts' in 89? HA! verts were years 92-94, 94 being the last year of S13 FB/Coupes in the US. ALL verts were auto so a swap to 5-spd. would be on the agenda (if you like to shift). 

On the weight issue, I read not to long ago on another forum *cough*240sxforums*cough* that a fully loaded FB is like 100lbs. lighter than a vert. 

You wanna RHD conversion on it? You'll need the firewall from a Silvia/180SX clip (buy the remains of the clip after someone has done a SR20DET swap, or you can use yours if you buy a clip with the SR; highly preferable on the clip). Are you good with fabrication? 

Nissan doesn't have a system like Hondata. We (as in Nissan drivers) usually use JWT for tuning. If not, then a stand-alone would be a good option. AEM has one for $2000 i think, along with other Japanese companies that work with the SR20.


----------



## Joel (Jun 11, 2003)

Pacman said:


> Verts' in 89? HA! verts were years 92-94, 94 being the last year of S13 FB/Coupes in the US. ALL verts were auto so a swap to 5-spd. would be on the agenda (if you like to shift).


S13 verts were first produced in Japan in 1989 - not many of these left though, compared to coupes and 180's



> You wanna RHD conversion on it? You'll need the firewall from a Silvia/180SX clip (buy the remains of the clip after someone has done a SR20DET swap, or you can use yours if you buy a clip with the SR; highly preferable on the clip). Are you good with fabrication?


You can use the LHD firewall, you just need to drill some holes


----------



## bridrive55 (Aug 26, 2004)

KaRdoN said:


> an rb26 costs 10k, do you have 10k for an engine? nope. and the verts are ugly IMO without the s13 conversion.


RB26DETT is not 10k. ZeroLift AutoLabs sells them for $3750 with transmission, OBDII ECU, and LSD. Doing an RB26DETT swap isn't inconceivably expensive. For $10,000 you can buy an RB26DETT in a Skyline. There's an R32 with RB26DETT for sale in my town for $10,000.
Don't go telling people that RB26DETT costs $10,000 before you look and see what they sell for.


----------



## Dustin (Dec 14, 2003)

bridrive55 said:


> RB26DETT is not 10k. ZeroLift AutoLabs sells them for $3750 with transmission, OBDII ECU, and LSD. Doing an RB26DETT swap isn't inconceivably expensive. For $10,000 you can buy an RB26DETT in a Skyline. There's an R32 with RB26DETT for sale in my town for $10,000.
> Don't go telling people that RB26DETT costs $10,000 before you look and see what they sell for.


ok, so go swap one in for 4k, do it, i dare ya.


----------



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

WayFastWhitie said:


> Welcome. Im currently a honda guy. I drive a 88 Crx with a built b18c.. Anyways.
> 
> Ive had enough with FWD, blowing trannys, breaking axles, traction problems, handeling etc etc..
> 
> ...


why sr20det? you will never reach 11s in it unless you spend a sh*tload on it.

get a 91-93 240sx and turbo the stock ka24de. it is waaay more potent for drag racing than an sr20. PLEASE help pass this along because the sr20 is NOT a god motor. yes its good but only if your gonna drift it. if you want to drag and have some money, go swap in an RB25det from a RWD skyline. it is worth it.
dont think of getting an AWD RB26 swap because it wont happen unless your rich AND know a shop worth its salt and then some


also PLEASE try and keep stupid riceboys from infecting 240s so keep the stickers and aluminum spoilers where they belong. on the pep boys shelf.

oh yeah and the 240 convertible only came in 1994(and maybe late 93) and ONLY AS AN AUTOMATIC rofl. need i say more. 

go to AUTOMOTIVEFORUMS.COM and read the info sheets on the 240sx page it will tell you all you need to know about what you can do to the car. and LISTEN to them. for the most part they know what they are talking about


----------



## '99sentraSE (Feb 26, 2004)

bridrive55 said:


> RB26DETT is not 10k. ZeroLift AutoLabs sells them for $3750 with transmission, OBDII ECU, and LSD. Doing an RB26DETT swap isn't inconceivably expensive. For $10,000 you can buy an RB26DETT in a Skyline. There's an R32 with RB26DETT for sale in my town for $10,000.
> Don't go telling people that RB26DETT costs $10,000 before you look and see what they sell for.



if a shop tells me they can give me an RB26dett for 4000? i wouldnt let them near my car.

not everyone lives near you. here in the U.S. skylines are NOT cheap and rb motors cost 6k+ 

here in the u.s. if you find an 89 r32 gts w/ rb20det for less than 20,000, then THATS cheap

dont start giving people wrong ideas


----------



## Kelso (Apr 29, 2003)

99 sentra, your giving out way too much wrong information. convertibles were built since 92. in 94 the only built these but its not the only year the were built. i dunno about them being around in 89, thats news to me but i wouldnt rule it out. sr20 has no advantages in drifting, so quit talking stupid.

if anybody is willing the pay 10 grand for a motor they should be slapped(among other things). i dont know much about rb26 swaps because theyre nearly inexistenet but i do know that its basically impossible to have twin turbo because the 2nd turbo will just not fit(it hits something, forgot what). it may cost 10 grand for a rb26 swap but not for the motor itself.


----------



## kaptainkrollio (Jul 29, 2003)

I wouldn't use a convertable for drag. Not only do they weigh more, but are much less aerodynamic.


----------



## Pacman (Feb 25, 2003)

[QUOTE='99sentraSE]
get a 91-93 240sx and turbo the stock ka24de. it is waaay more potent for drag racing than an sr20. PLEASE help pass this along because the sr20 is NOT a god motor. yes its good but only if your gonna drift it. if you want to drag and have some money, go swap in an RB25det from a RWD skyline. it is worth it.
dont think of getting an AWD RB26 swap because it wont happen unless your rich AND know a shop worth its salt and then some


oh yeah and the 240 convertible only came in 1994 
[/QUOTE]

Err, wrong. They came in years 92-94. 1994 was only verts being offered. I know a kid that has a 1992 black vert. I want it. They have owned in since '92.


----------



## The_guy_in_grey (Feb 10, 2005)

no not just 94... i have a 93 vert, ive also heard of 92's verts, so i trust thier out there. Also a vert isnt the best choice for drag, like mentioned less areo-dynamic and weighs a good chunk more. but all in all, its your call. best of luck with anyuthing you do

also why a RB26DETT? with a RB25DET you can get some nice numbers, have a bit more under the hood room, and makes it easier to keep the wieght ratio. but all in all to each his/her own.


----------

